

Looking for MVP users for ratlink.com - nakhli

Hi all - we are looking for users for our MVP version of http://ratlink.com . We are aiming to build a social bookmarking app that helps users discover and share links in a fun way, and also helps them synchronize and organize their bookmarks efficiently.<p>We're looking for early adopters to use our MVP and help us shape the product. Your feedback/questions are more than welcome!<p>PS: This is <i>not</i> a beta release. This is a raw, work-in-progress MVP.<p>EDIT: if you are interested please join this google group: http://groups.google.com/group/ratlink-mvp
======
captn3m0
I registered (as captn3m0), can't seem to login
(Username_Or_Password_Incorrect). No confirmation mail either. Also, put a
contact/feedback link somewhere on your site (footer?). How do you expect
people to report feedback otherwise?

Also, capitals in urls aren't cool. Esp if the downcase version works
perfectly.

Registered again with a different username(n3m0), still can't login. A good
suggestion is to login people directly on first register, esp since you are
not validating the email.

~~~
nakhli
I am not sure if we need to confirm emails since we do not us the email for
anything useful. We should probably avoid validation for now.

Agree that capitals in urls suck. It's the framework we use that generates
this kind of urls by defaults. Will work around that in the future.

please let me know if you receive the validation email. it seems to work for
me.

